# A crowntail female? I don't think so Petco.



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

My grandma and I went to petco today so I could buy a new thermometer, because my last one got stepped on. :/

Anyway, I wanted to get another silk plant too, and after getting those things, I had to look at the bettas. I saw an orange betta, and showed it to my grandma. Then I saw that it was labeled as a female crowntail. I told my grandma that he was no crowntail, or a female. After explaining to my grandma that they labeled him as a betta worth $3.99, when actually he is worth $12. She said if you want him, buy him, so..I did.

Anyway, so I think he is a delta tail, am I right? I need help with names too 

Meet my new "crowntail female"




































































































I was planning to get rid of this 1.5 gallon tank, but he seems happy in there 

Oh, and SHHH, don't tell my grandpa! He doesn't know yet!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow he's beautiful! He looks like a delta tail but hard to tell without a flaring pic.He looks like a marble or a dalmatian.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you, I'll try to get a flaring picture soon, but now my camera is dead and I need to charge it.

Oh, and he has the cutest blue eyes ever. It's like a little blue gem with range going through the middle.


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Gorgeous find!! Yeah looks like you're right. Petco doesn't always label things correctly..so you get a great discount! I LOVE his colors! Here are my name suggestions: Calypso, Pandora, Champagne, SuperNova


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks,
here are some much better pictures of him. He's afraid of the camera, but he still wanted to show off! I like taking pictures


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

I like the name Champagne.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

It looks like he is either a halmoon or a super delta, though I'm leaning towards halfmoon. Great find, he's georgeous!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I LOVE the "Life is so dull" expression he has XD He's just got these little "eyelids" that make him look like he just doesn't care, LOL. GREAT find, he's gorgeous! I've always been temped (BUT RESISTED) to switch the tops of the bowls. I'M SO BAD.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

He looks like a nice HM to me.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone 

I hope I can figure out what he is for sure :/

I know CodeRed, I love his eyes too. That liitle orange streak across his blue eys make it seem like they are half shut


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

...


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

GHOST would be an AWESOME name for him.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

What a gorgeous fish! 

Boy do I love it when I see mislabeled bettas at pet stores.  Once I almost mentioned that they had a halfmoon dragon labeled as a regular solid veiltail, and then I decided to make some other fish enthusiast very happy...

EDIT: As for names, I like Champagne. Suits him well. c:


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks. Any other name suggestions? I just don't think Champagne is the right name for this little guy... Cute name though 

And Alex, I think if I ever get a more white betta, I'll name him Ghost.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

in pic number 4 he looks so cute(on the second photoshoot) Also looks liek you got a beautiful Male halfmoon!!!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

He looks like my pablo the betta in my avatar! I think there twins! lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

WOAH he's amazing!!!!! I love him! 

Looks like a HM to me. Great find!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Definitely an HM. I'd call him a pastel also.. not a dalmatian, even though he does have one spot, he may marble.


----------



## artist4life (Aug 12, 2010)

i love your fish


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you, and I promise these are the last pictures for now...lol I've posted plenty, but he built me something last night. I know it's not a big deal, but mine don't build buubblenests that much, so here he is! Again.....










































Here's his blue and orange eye! lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow first time bubblenest builder, well for you anyway!!lol bettas build bubblenest when they are ready to breed or if they are happy with their surrounding and they feel comfortable. so You got yourself one happy betta!!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

UGGGH! I accidently did something wrong on photobucket and now all my pictures are messed up. Well, I'll post all the pictures again on my next post.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Yay I managed to get most of them fixed 

LOL, all good again.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Pictures!! Also did you find a name for him?


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm still trying to decide, but I'm thinking of the name Jazz.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Jazz is becoming too common for betta names though:-( its a great name and its really boring now:/


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh, Bettalover, don't be such a downer XD The cute lil guy is Dukie's, and if he's leaning towards a name like that, don't try to dissuade him. Besides, Jazz isn't used half as much as "Mr. fish" "Fishie." etc. XD
(I personally really like the name Jazz, it suits him  )


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

O.K... i know this is an odd name suggestion, but i would have named him danny. Why? he reminds me exactly of my brother daniel. It's like, im bored, life sucks, seriosuly?, sarcasm fishie. He reminds me of my brother


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Cellophane Green Pastel HM male


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

whoops just read the first page before posting  I like the name Sprite.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

JKfish said:


> Oh, Bettalover, don't be such a downer XD The cute lil guy is Dukie's, and if he's leaning towards a name like that, don't try to dissuade him. Besides, Jazz isn't used half as much as "Mr. fish" "Fishie." etc. XD
> (I personally really like the name Jazz, it suits him  )


okay im sorry but jazz is becoming too popular. and well its yoour choice!! 

i never said that i didnt like the name jazz its ounds so cool but i dont know it suits him but okay go ahead! well its not like you need my permission!!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!!! I saw a DT or SDT just like him at petco. I would've gotten him If My mom had'nt said nomore for now.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

lol Jay my mom always says that but she always says okay just 1 more after she tells me a big story lol. and then i give her the," i know im going to care for them" speech and she says okay 1 more lol!!


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

i think hes a super delta or a hm.. im leaning towards super delta. very pretty though


----------



## Waterbottle2 (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow what a coincidence! i got one from petco JUST like yours the other day! Mines a bit smaller though hes starting to get color and hes going in a divided 10gallon tank soon! There will be 2 bettas in my divided 10gallon i'll try n post pics.

Would you mind telling me what he is so I can identify mine?


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

He reminds me of my Veil Tail Gary


----------

